
DreamPie: The Python shell you've always dreamed about - niyazpk
http://dreampie.sourceforge.net/
======
pingswept
"Interrupt the process or kill it - the history is preserved!"

That's enough to make me try this.

~~~
f_sav
He had me at "code/history" division. I really don't like the way I must
usually enter functions in the basic interpreter (line by line, can't go
back... unless I missed something?).

To me that's an interesting cross between an IDE (with completions, snippets
etc.) and an interpreter.

~~~
algorias
Yeah, that's great to have. If only there was a way to run the code without it
being erased, so you can seamlessly work on a single piece and test it
repeatedly.

~~~
gnaritas
There is, in Smalltalk, we call it a workspace. This shell is basically a
crippled workspace tied to a transcript. Getting closer and closer to
Smalltalk.

~~~
zephyrfalcon
I thought that this kind of smug remarks was reserved for Lisp weenies, but
apparently not. ;-)

------
berryg
Is there a download for OS X somewhere?

~~~
bshep
I got it working, you need macports installed:

    
    
      1) sudo port install py26-pygtksourceview
      2) python2.6 dreampie
    

Step 1 takes a LONG time ( about 2-3hrs on my MBP )

------
Estragon
I'm not seeing much of a win here over emacs's py-shell.

~~~
samdk
Is there anything like this that integrates well with Vim? Or should I get
hacking?

~~~
rquirk
<http://code.google.com/p/conque/>

From the site: Conque is a Vim plugin allowing users to execute and interact
with programs, typically a shell such as bash, inside a buffer window.

~~~
akkartik
I also recently discovered this awesome plugin that uses screen for the heavy
lifting: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2711>

------
ErrantX
_Just run the installer and you should be fine._

This is the advice under the Windows install section. Unfortunately it's a no
go due to a pyGTK dependency - it just errors out completely.

(note this is only a 30s try - I will come back and figure out the dependency,
but pyGTK under windows isnt a quick fix apparently..... not got the time now)

~~~
noamraph
I will thank you a lot if you investigate the problem. The Windows installer
comes with PyGTK, so it is supposed to be stand alone. Can you file a bug and
help me fix it?

Thanks, Noam

~~~
ErrantX
I've had a think (and reread the install instructions which did suggest that
in retrospect) I have a feeling I installed pyGTK (or at least tried too) in
the past.

Im pretty sure I installed it from source (or whatever the main way for
Windows is).

I'll have a look. If it's a bug not caused by my mistake (probably is) I'll
let you know.

------
alaithea
It looks really cool; if only I could get it working.

Anybody else having trouble with the Ubuntu PPA? I can sudo add-apt-repository
ppa:dreampie-devel/ppa just fine, but when I do apt-get update, the dreampie
stuff comes up 404.

~~~
noamraph
Does it still happen? Because for me it works fine. (The add-apt-repository
command added a strange 'n' line which I removed, but then it worked. No 404.)

~~~
alaithea
Works now, thanks.

------
diN0bot
it's the multi-line history that is so XXXing annoying. i use the interpreter
quite a bit....unless i need to write multiline for loops.

~~~
llimllib
is there some reason ipython doesn't work for you for this purpose?

------
mark_l_watson
That is really neat - I just installed it. I don't usually use Python
(strongly preferring Ruby) but I want to experiment with Python + AppEngine (I
am tired of the hassles with JRuby + AppEngine, and using Java + AppEngine is
too easy :-)

I installed PyCharm a few hours ago and Dreampie will be good for light weight
experiments.

~~~
phren0logy
While I also prefer ruby, iPython and some of these other shells are
dramatically better than irb, even with some of the nice irb add-ons.

Here's to hoping ruby will catch up.

~~~
wedesoft
Apart from 'irb/completion' I use 'wirble' [1] for colour highlighting of the
output in Ruby/IRB [1]. I had to modify it to get it to work with Ruby 1.9
though [2]. I don't think anybody has done syntax highlighting for input.

[1] <http://pablotron.org/?cid=28>

[2] <http://www.wedesoft.demon.co.uk/downloads/wirble.rb>

------
asmosoinio
Thanks! A great tool, and a great website promoting it: clean, immediate
screenshots showing the pros. And most importantly a quick one click installer
to start playing with it.

What made we wonder for a while (not reading any helps, of course) is how to
enter multi-line code if you want to start with a single statement, but that
cleared out after a few tries (enter a black line first).

------
farnsworth
This literally does look like the shell I've always dreamed about.
Experimenting with functions or loops is usually such a pain.

------
phaedrus
This is EXACTLY like what I wanted to create for the Io language; I wonder how
hard it would be to make this work with the Io interpreter instead of
Python...

------
bitwize
Sweet!

I'm working on something like this for Scheme... but it's in Python: an OLPC
activity for Lisp development.

~~~
zephyrfalcon
Tell me more...

~~~
bitwize
I call it Silas -- Superior Interactive Lisp Activity for Sugar. It basically
spawns a Lisp and talks to it via pipes or (eventually) SWANK. The focus is on
Scheme but if you wanted to use, say, SBCL that's certainly possible. You will
be able develop code in the top window and talk to Lisp in the bottom window.
You will be able to command Lisp to evaluate the current sexpr, the current
selection, or the entire buffer contents of the top window; and save your code
in a module, and it will keep track of all the modules you've written and let
you import them into Scheme in your code or in interaction.

This is really just a first step: what I'd _like_ to write is a "Lisp machine"
activity, where everything from handling the display to file I/O and
interacting with the rest of Sugar is done from within the running Lisp.

------
j_baker
How long until there's a yapython?

------
rockstar9
Not to be off-topic, but is it just me, or is the name a little, well, funny?

